# Attention bathroom fitters!



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Hi, I have a broken bracket which caused the glass shower screen to come off in my hand, the bracket has broken. I need to find a spare, the wife is due home within a few hours :devil::devil:

https://goo.gl/photos/t7k62XkKVR6obaRg9

Anyone help?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks like the B&Q one. If it is there was a recall on this and replaced with a metal one. Try B & Q in the morning.


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

Unfortunately mate unless you know the brand and model you're probably going to struggle finding a replacement as nearly all of them are different. For the price it will cost you for a bracket you can near enough get a new screen from eBay. I had the same issue, ended up ripping the bath out and replacing it with a walk in shower.



















Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

